# Upstate NY storm Videos 1.2.14



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

We got a foot, these are each about 6in.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Good job!, were you running cause it was cold, or was it the pressure of a rolling camera?


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

BC Handyman;1714505 said:


> Good job!, were you running cause it was cold, or was it the pressure of a rolling camera?


It was about 2 out so it was cold, but I think it was the pressure of the camera...lol


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

brad11ny;1714464 said:


> We got a foot, these are each about 6in.


Nice to see another Jeep Plowing, I was beginning to think I was the only one. Is your Jeep stock height? it looks like its lifted? Great videos!


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

ken643;1718780 said:


> Nice to see another Jeep Plowing, I was beginning to think I was the only one. Is your Jeep stock height? it looks like its lifted? Great videos!


Ken,

Thanks, I love it. It has a 3in body lift with 33's.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

brad11ny;1718783 said:


> Ken,
> 
> Thanks, I love it. It has a 3in body lift with 33's.


Very nice, looks great!! Looks like a shiny new plow to, best of luck this winter!:salute:


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

ken643;1718788 said:


> Very nice, looks great!! Looks like a shiny new plow to, best of luck this winter!:salute:


Thanks!! The Jeep is an 04 with 32,000 miles. The plow is an 09. It's stored inside year round.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

brad11ny;1718804 said:


> Thanks!! The Jeep is an 04 with 32,000 miles. The plow is an 09. It's stored inside year round.


We are very similar, My Jeep is a 2004 and I bought my Fisher in 2009 my Jeep has 71,000 on it, I thought that was low, wow 32,000 nice! Inside storage is great. I wish I had it. I wrap the plow up all summer with a cut off piece of shrink wrap left over from my boat in winter. Still not the same as inside storage good for you.


----------

